# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Testobolin 250 PLEASE HELP!

## AuTampa

Anyone seen this stuff or know anything about it. I just recently got it from my source.

----------


## AuTampa

Sorry I'm new and don't know all the rules about posting pics.

----------


## skeldno

well if your source hasnt let u down b4 then u suld trust him.

----------


## hydroP

Why order then ask, a smart person would do it the other way around.

----------


## texasmk4

hey guys stop criticizing just tell the man if his stuff is legit or not...

----------


## RBIZZY

it looks good to me. i dont know about the quality of that certain gear, but the stuff you have looks just the real stuff from that lab.

----------


## hothat

Alpha Pharma is not human grade.
Testobolin is not produced by Alpha Pharma.Alpha Pharma is not more than a trading company.The company who produces that gear is not known until now.
Maybe it's good to go.But you can not be sure.
So be careful.Very well known source supplies that stuff.

----------


## testisbest

bump for more replies.

----------


## Cracovia82

Xxxx

----------


## methan

UG lab and nothig else

----------


## naturalsux

Somebody use it and say if its good or not :Wink/Grin: .

----------


## yamaha145

jesus people, why dont u help him out, u NEED to edit out the lab name, and no source or name discussion aloud!

----------


## naturalsux

> jesus people, why dont u help him out, u NEED to edit out the lab name, and no source or name discussion aloud!


That isnt the lab, just a trading company.

----------


## yamaha145

> That isnt the lab, just a trading company.


oh oh my bad sorry for the madness!
lol

----------


## naturalsux

> oh oh my bad sorry for the madness!
> lol


no prob, good looking out :Wink/Grin:

----------


## yamaha145

> no prob, good looking out


yah i just didnt want this dude to get banned already.
id feel bad for the young chap.

----------


## EuroMan2003

> UG lab and nothig else


How can a legal entity become a UG lab? Please explain.

----------


## KALISPIMENTA

I got the same up for more info.

----------


## methan

According to the police report, Mr. Edwin Richard Crawley one of the owner of BRITISH DRAGON originally opened a company called" Nutri Med. Co. Ltd." registered as an import-export company, this is same way how these guys from Alpha-Pharma opened a company, in the first place you have legit import-export company and on the back ground thier prods are manufactured in the garage, it's just another UG lab that they pretend to be a real pharmaceutical manufacturer.

----------


## SnaX

Obviously a lot of posting by people with no idea about what he has.
If you don't know, DON'T POST! (You can give bad info)

----------


## methan

> Alpha Pharma is not human grade.
> Testobolin is not produced by Alpha Pharma.Alpha Pharma is not more than a trading company.The company who produces that gear is not known until now.
> Maybe it's good to go.But you can not be sure.
> So be careful.Very well known source supplies that stuff.


BUMP

even their manufacturing registration number on the box is fake, this registartion number dont even exist GUJ/DRUGS/G-671, you can check this on indian departement of the pharmaceutical registery http://gujhealth.gov.in/FDCA/index.htm. => UG gear repacked in some "LEGIT" comapny.

----------


## EuroMan_2

The website contains a list of all WHO GMP approved manufactures, hence, if the manufacturer is approved by any other regulatory authority such as U.S. FDA, UK MHRA etc. it will not be on the list.

Either way, the crusade continues. Keep in mind, this is the guy who almost got *************.com in a U.S. lawsuit with Alpha-Pharma when he as a moderator of the board discredited the company by adding unauthorized seals stating ”busted by *************” to Alpha-Pharma documents and continuously discredited the company in his posts as a staff member of the board.
(ref.: http://*************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4127); Alpha-Pharma engaged a U.S. attorney to pursue ************* on the basis of defamation, and naturally, he is no longer a moderator on the board.

----------


## methan

> BUMP
> 
> even their manufacturing registration number on the box is fake, this registartion number dont even exist GUJ/DRUGS/G-671, you can check this on indian departement of the pharmaceutical registery http://gujhealth.gov.in/FDCA/index.htm. => UG gear repacked in some "LEGIT" comapny.


your pharmaceutical license GUJ/DRUGS/G-671, dont even exist you can check the indian departement of the pharmaceutical registery http://gujhealth.gov.in/FDCA/index.htm[/url]. just show us the proof that this company produce legally aas and that will be enough. you dont want to admit that your legit company it's just a UG lab reapcked in some "LEGIT"/TRADING" company.

----------


## methan

> The website contains a list of all WHO GMP approved manufactures, hence, if the manufacturer is approved by any other regulatory authority such as U.S. FDA, UK MHRA etc. it will not be on the list.
> 
> Either way, the crusade continues. Keep in mind, this is the guy who almost got *************.com in a U.S. lawsuit with Alpha-Pharma when he as a moderator of the board discredited the company by adding unauthorized seals stating ”busted by *************” to Alpha-Pharma documents and continuously discredited the company in his posts as a staff member of the board.
> (ref.: http://*************.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4127); Alpha-Pharma engaged a U.S. attorney to pursue ************* on the basis of defamation, and naturally, he is no longer a moderator on the board.



... i still continue to write for BOS magazines  :Smilie:  by the way it's wasnt me who posted a fake documents and fake laboratory analysis of Alpha-Pharma on BOS board.

----------


## methan

for me this is the end of this discussion, your alpha-pharma it's just a trading company, you can sell this storie to the newbies,neophytes about legit manufacturing factory.

 :1laugh:

----------


## EuroMan_2

> ... i still continue to write for BOS magazines  by the way it's wasnt me who posted a fake documents and fake laboratory analysis of Alpha-Pharma on BOS board.


Well, so much for the credibility of BOS and their magazine.

As for the website you're referring to, I guess you can't read what I wrote, or perhaps you're just too ignorant.

If the lab test and license was “fake”, then why were you removed as a moderator and the whole thread deleted? If BOS was so certain about the license and analysis being “fake”, then I'm sure they'd fought the legal battle to prove what you say is right - but they didn't.

And yes, I'm sure it's the end of the discussion for you. You've completely undermined your own credibility and dragging BOS down with you is just pathetic.

----------


## methan

> Well, so much for the credibility of BOS and their magazine.
> 
> As for the website you're referring to, I guess you can't read what I wrote, or perhaps you're just too ignorant.
> 
> If the lab test and license was “fake”, then why were you removed as a moderator and the whole thread deleted? If BOS was so certain about the license and analysis being “fake”, then I'm sure they'd fought the legal battle to prove what you say is right - but they didn't.
> 
> And yes, I'm sure it's the end of the discussion for you. You've completely undermined your own credibility and dragging BOS down with you is just pathetic.


*regarding the credibility* your pharmaceutical license GUJ/DRUGS/G-671, dont even exist, reference indian departement of the pharmaceutical registery http://gujhealth.gov.in/FDCA/index.htm.  :Bbbump:

----------


## EuroMan_2

> *regarding the credibility* your pharmaceutical license GUJ/DRUGS/G-671, dont even exist, reference indian departement of the pharmaceutical registery http://gujhealth.gov.in/FDCA/index.htm.


Let me quote myself, just for you.:

The website contains a list of all WHO GMP approved manufactures, hence, if the manufacturer is approved by any other regulatory authority such as U.S. FDA, UK MHRA etc. it will not be on the list.

And just for the record, it's not my license, I've never claimed it to be or have any affiliations what so ever.

----------


## methan

> Let me quote myself, just for you.:
> 
> The website contains a list of all WHO GMP approved manufactures, hence, if the manufacturer is approved by any other regulatory authority such as U.S. FDA, UK MHRA etc. it will not be on the list.
> 
> And just for the record, it's not my license, I've never claimed it to be or have any affiliations what so ever.


"marketed by" => trading, dosent mean manufactured by alpha-pharma, i dont see any valid license, any valid manufacturing authorisation, none of your licenses are genuine, nothing concrete in the conclusion you can sell this story to some one else bro.

have a nice day.

----------


## EuroMan_2

> "marketed by" => trading, dosent mean manufactured by alpha-pharma, i dont see any valid license, any valid manufacturing authorisation, none of your licenses are genuine, nothing concrete in the conclusion you can sell this story to some one else bro.
> 
> have a nice day.


I don't think Alpha-Pharma has ever claimed to have manufactured the products, in fact, from what I know Alpha-Pharma has outsourced the manufacturing of their products - same way Norma Hellas does it.

There's no story to tell my friend. The mere fact is that you're plain wrong and you're just too stubborn to admit it.

----------


## methan

Regarding the rules of the pharmaceutical industry, your packaging box isnt correct usually when you put some product on the market you need to have full informations, manufacturing company, trading company, license number, etc only thing that we have on your box is trading company and your license authorisation number on the box don't even exist , what else you need to know. 

Here you have one example of the packaging box when you have only a trading company on the label and this product is counterfeit like yours.

----------


## EuroMan_2

> Regarding the rules of the pharmaceutical industry, your packaging box isnt correct usually when you put some product on the market you need to have full informations, manufacturing company, trading company, license number, etc only thing that we have on your box is trading company and your license authorisation number on the box don't even exist , what else you need to know. 
> 
> Here you have one example of the packaging box when you have only a trading company on the label and this product is counterfeit like yours.


According to who? You?  :Icon Rolleyes:  If a trading company was selling medicines without a license they'd be shut down by FDA. You are talking about things which you have absolutely no knowledge about. And a counterfeit of what?

Your whole argument is ridiculous.

----------


## methan

> Anyone seen this stuff or know anything about it. I just recently got it from my source.


no ugls are allowed to be posted, edite your picts.

----------

